# My first fatty - bacon cheeseburger



## robaticus (Jul 10, 2011)

Decided to try the fatty for dinner tonight.  Got some good burger, some not-so-good bacon, cheddar, and BBQ sauce.

Went for the weave, but the crappy bacon I bought was not cooperating:








And smoked it good for a couple hours with a mix of hickory and apple.

Turned out pretty good:







And even the wife and five-year-old complemented me on it.  The best part (they said) was the bacon, which wound up with a nice, smoky flavor.

Learned a few things from this smoke:

1.  When using the grill to smoke (Char Broil RED), make sure you have the unused burners turned off.  I had an extra burner going, and was wondering why I couldn't keep the temps down without propping the hood open by a country mile.

2.  Beef is easier to work with than sausage.  I had planned on doing a pizza fatty as well, but we ran into a major issue with the sausage sticking to the wax paper.  Had to abandon that one before it even went in.

3. Cheddar melts weird.  I used slices from a block of cheddar, and might have been happier with American.  The cheese in the middle had a very waxy consistency.

Overall, I declare this to be a successful smoke.


----------



## meateater (Jul 10, 2011)

Looks great. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









   With the sausage flatten it out in a 1 gallon zip lock bag and put in the freezer for a little bit. Then cut the top half of the zip lock off and use the bottom half to roll it.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 11, 2011)

For your first time you did a good job. As long as it tasted good you did fine.


----------



## sunman76 (Jul 11, 2011)

if it tasted good and everyone liked it good job


----------



## robaticus (Jul 11, 2011)

Lord knows I didn't have any problem eating my fair share!


----------



## beer-b-q (Jul 12, 2011)

Great Looking Fatty...


----------



## teeznuts (Jul 12, 2011)

I love cheeseurger fatties. Next time try shredded cheddar instead of slices. It might work better for you. Good smoke!


----------



## hickory larry (Aug 14, 2011)

What kind of buger did you use ?  Was it a ground sirloin or something with less fat? I am just getting started myself with these and was wondering if beef would be as good as sauge? Yours looks like it turned out pretty darn good. Thanks for the post


----------



## cowgirl (Aug 14, 2011)

That's a great looking fattie!


----------



## venture (Aug 14, 2011)

Looks good from here!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## azron (Aug 15, 2011)

Looks good, i want to try one with hamburger next.


----------



## realtorterry (Aug 15, 2011)

[quote name="meateater" url="/forum/thread/108947/my-first-fatty-bacon-cheeseburger#post_660764"]
Looks great. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









   With the sausage flatten it out in a 1 gallon zip lock bag and put in the freezer for a little bit. Then cut the top half of the zip lock off and use the bottom half to roll it. 
[/quote]

X2 and also keep your bacon real cold & the weave will go better


----------



## fpnmf (Aug 15, 2011)

Looks tasty!!

  Craig


----------

